# Cast Iron pizza



## pc farmer (Sep 8, 2017)

Got the idea from SQWIB here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255906/deep-dish-pizza

I have the same huge CI pan.  This is a full size stove.   Its a 17" pan.













IMG_20170908_211638902_zpstx4y558q.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 8, 2017






Put the pan in the oven at 425 for 20 mins. 

Rolled out some bagged dough on a floured surface.  

Then into  the pan, Mozz cheese first, bbq sauce, PP more Mozz and more bbq sauce.

Bumped the oven to 500 too cook.













IMG_20170908_203525830_zps4stx4rkg.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 8, 2017


















IMG_20170908_203715650_zpskywymm3o.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 8, 2017


















IMG_20170908_210127232_zpskhewll3c.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 8, 2017


















IMG_20170908_210202375_zpszffmctuz.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 8, 2017






The pie slide right out.  Must have the seasoning right on the pan.

Now the good pics.













IMG_20170908_210205961_zpskyqhtezq.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 8, 2017


















IMG_20170908_211630739_zpswsixgpoz.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 8, 2017


















IMG_20170908_211651806_zpspcoz6ftd.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 8, 2017






Once the pizza cooled off more I could pic it up without the crust sagging.   Yea as SQWIB says, 20-30 mins, I got in a hurry.

I need to get better working the dough, but this is super good.   I will be trying more pies in this pan.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 9, 2017)

Looks great. I have been talking to the Accountant 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  about getting a Lodge 17" or two for fried chicken and other cooks. 7 adults in the house requires a lot of bird and time cooking in a smaller pan. Pizza gives me another talking point...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 9, 2017)

Dang Adam that looks good. I've got a couple of CI skillet's when my mother passed away that were my grandmother's. I've never used them before, but now you got me thinking. hmmmmmm

Chris.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 9, 2017)

I have that same skillet & I have never thought to make a pizza in it! DUH!

Gonna give it a try, maybe in the next couple of days, cause I'm sure I won't have any electricity for a while after Monday.

Cause yours sure looks delicious!

Al


----------



## slipaway (Sep 9, 2017)

I make pizza starting with a cold cast iron pan.

I put plenty of oil in pan then spread dough and all the toppings on it

Then I put it on the stove for 5 minutes - turning the burner on to medium when I put the pan on (this is to get the bottom starting to get warm)

I then put it into a 425 degree oven for about 20 minutes.

Pizza slides right out. Crust is a  little crunchy form the oil...

It is a family favorite.

Just another way to do it..........


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 9, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great. I have been talking to the Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife got me this, I think it was fairly expensive.


gmc2003 said:


> Dang Adam that looks good. I've got a couple of CI skillet's when my mother passed away that were my grandmother's. I've never used them before, but now you got me thinking. hmmmmmm
> 
> Chris.


Get them cleaned up and start using them.  I really like using CI.


SmokinAl said:


> I have that same skillet & I have never thought to make a pizza in it! DUH!
> 
> Gonna give it a try, maybe in the next couple of days, cause I'm sure I won't have any electricity for a while after Monday.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al.     Be safe down there.   


Slipaway said:


> I make pizza starting with a cold cast iron pan.
> 
> I put plenty of oil in pan then spread dough and all the toppings on it
> 
> ...


Interesting.  This is the first I have tried to make CI pizza.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 9, 2017)

I got tired of worrying about my ceramic stone cracking in the Weber, so my wife got me a 15" CI pizza pan for my BD last May.  PERFECT crust, just like above.


----------



## b-one (Sep 9, 2017)

Tasty looking pizza I could go for some right now!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 9, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> I got tired of worrying about my ceramic stone cracking in the Weber, so my wife got me a 15" CI pizza pan for my BD last May.  PERFECT crust, just like above.



I have had this pan for a couple years I was so afraid of the crust sticking that I never tried it.  Fear is gone now.  Didn't stick anywhere.


----------



## tropics (Sep 10, 2017)

Adam the CI looks like it was seasoned perfectly,I only have a 12" and thanks for adding to my list

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That Pizza Looks Awesome, Adam!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## griz400 (Sep 10, 2017)

Great looking pie there ...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 10, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear and for the points.


griz400 said:


> Great looking pie there ...


Thanks Sir.


tropics said:


> Adam the CI looks like it was seasoned perfectly,I only have a 12" and thanks for adding to my list
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie.   The 12" will work just fine.  This pan I actually need double the dough for my liking.  

Anytime I can add something to someones list, it make me happy.


----------



## tropics (Sep 13, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!!
> ...


I appreciate that Sir and knocking it off my list tonight

Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 13, 2017)

Dang Adam I just saw this and remembered I hadn't looked at it of course I had a preview before you post it. Looks awesome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a great job.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2017)

tropics said:


> I appreciate that Sir and knocking it off my list tonight
> 
> Richie


Post up the cook.   I want to see how a pro makes it.  


HalfSmoked said:


> Dang Adam I just saw this and remembered I hadn't looked at it of course I had a preview before you post it. Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Warren


----------



## tropics (Sep 14, 2017)

Adam I am far from a pro LOL

Richie


----------



## sqwib (Sep 14, 2017)

Awesome CI Pie


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 14, 2017)

SQWIB said:


> Awesome CI Pie


Thanks, I need more practice, it don't compare to yours at all.

It was good eatin thou.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 14, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great. I have been talking to the Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.













2017-09-12 16.01.40.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 14, 2017


















20170108009.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 14, 2017


















20170108030.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 14, 2017


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 14, 2017)

Tasty lookin pizza Adam, love CI!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 14, 2017)

That looks delicious Adam.  I've got a 12 inch CI pan and a bunch of pulled pork.  Hmmmmm........

POINT

GARY


----------



## gary s (Sep 16, 2017)

Late to the party, But that is my kind of Pizza  Looks Fantastic 








    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 16, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Tasty lookin pizza Adam, love CI!


Thanks Justin.


GaryHibbert said:


> That looks delicious Adam. I've got a 12 inch CI pan and a bunch of pulled pork. Hmmmmm........
> 
> POINT
> 
> GARY


Thanks.   Give it a shot.  Better than bbq chicken pizza in my opinion.


gary s said:


> Late to the party, But that is my kind of Pizza  Looks Fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary.  I have some pp left in the freezer.   MAYBE.........


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2017)

Dang it! Now I need to try something else! Point!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 15, 2017)

disco said:


> Dang it! Now I need to try something else! Point!




Thanks Disco.  I need to try it again to make sure it wasnt a fluke.


----------



## jond36 (Oct 17, 2017)

Kenji Lopez Alt has a Youtube video with something like this but with tortillas. Look up "Tortilla Pizza" by serious eats. Also look up "In Search of Perfection" by Heston B. He explains his use of why you need a cast iron pan to recreate Napels' pizzas. Interesting stuff.


----------



## valleypoboy (Oct 27, 2017)

slipaway said:


> I make pizza starting with a cold cast iron pan.
> 
> I put plenty of oil in pan then spread dough and all the toppings on it
> 
> ...



This is the way I do it also.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2017)

I think if I had a Pan like that, I'd have to take it outside to turn it around!! :)

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice pie!


----------



## motocrash (Oct 27, 2017)

Anyone have one or tried the Pellet Pooper Pizza oven? I think its UUNI


----------



## maineac (Oct 28, 2017)

Yep, CI is the way to go.  I have Lodge's 14" CI Pizza Pan and got it years ago when it was $30.  We build the pizza on the cold pan and set the gasser to screech.  When at temp. I put the pan on and get the lid closed quickly.  The top and bottom finish at the same time.


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2018)

I think we are almost done


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 22, 2018)

Love CI Pizza!  I put oil in the skillet and get it hot first. Then drop the dough in and top. Back into the oven to finish everything off. Deep dish pizza with a golden brown, fried crust!


----------

